# My niece needs some votes please.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My niece Sally Adams needs some votes for her artistic work. If you can help please click on the link and vote for her please.

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/vote_fo...ner_in_the_2016_norfolk_arts_awards_1_4676830

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Voted &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Done.  Not sure what we have voted for though. Any pics?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Me too.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys n gals. She is always creating some project to raise money for local charities. Always in the papers.... 
Just tried to insert another pic but the site won't let me today.???

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Done, some info here re Sally.

http://amyjohnsonfestival.co.uk/?viba_portfolio=puss-moth

Terry

Also.

http://gogodragons.co.uk/dragon_artists/sally-adams-dragon-queen/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Done


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Voted


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

How could I refuse?:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Voted


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Done.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Done and happy to vote for Nipper family member and Norfolk lass to boot! Good luck to her!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a bit of a Palestine when it comes to art, but for you Ray - done :smile2:

Graham :smile2:



















PS: I know its Philistine but that wouldn't be such a good joke:wink2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Another one done.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Voted


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Done!
Good Luck!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sally just wanted to say thanks to all those who voted. Now we just have to await the results. I will inform as and when.
Thanks again Guys n Gals.

Ray.


----------

